# dermatology residency



## CML (Nov 25, 2007)

hi everyone,#happy 
im a medical student from india,doing my internship.i've EAD,so i don't need a visa.
what are my chances of getting into dermatology residency?
i'm planning to do an elective in dermatology.
what other branches you people suggest me to get into?
everyone's advice is helpful for me.
thank you.#yes


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Chances are next to impossible for an IMG, but you can always try, just make sure to ace the steps.


----------



## CML (Nov 25, 2007)

thank you mastariz,
i'll try my best.


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

chances are next to none- 0%


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2007)

No chances what so ever, there is really tough competetion among american graduates, so for foreign graduates have almost no chance, this is the link to the profile of the person who did manage to get it but but he did research fellowship in dermatology, but no one knows how much of connections he had to get that residency!!

Medical Professional Detail

Nothing is impossible but you should know your potentials!! so think before going for dermatology!


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

forget dermatology, general surgery is out of the question these days.


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

You are kidding yourself if you plan to match into dermatology as an IMG unless the program director is your inlaw. It doesn't matter what your score is or your research, it just ain't gonna happen. At my school, we usually have around 1 person matching into dermatology each year, and some years none. And we have our own dermatology residency program.


----------

